

How a Quantum Satellite Network Could Produce a Secure Internet - nextstep
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/quantum-satellites

======
mtgx
Except they would be even more vulnerable to government's monitoring the
conversations, since they'd own those satellites. Unless we can envision a
future where even a small business could have such a satellite.

